# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Mi CV  Jorge millones liza - ingeniero agrónomo - unprg

## Millones Liza

*DATOS PERSONALES*  Nombres y Apellidos                           : Jorge Millones Liza     Dirección                                        : Los Sauces Nº 296  2º Piso            Celular                                           : 97-9591717     Nacionalidad                                    : Peruana     Estado Civil                                     : Casado.     D.N.I.                                            : 09542554     E-Mail                                            : jmillonesliza@hotmail.com     N° de RUC                                      : 10095425548     N° de Licencia de Conducir                 : CA-0005943. Clase A. Categoria I    *2.-FORMACION ESCOLAR*       Educación Primaria                           Escuela de Varones N°228                                                         Ciudad Eten      Educación Secundaria                       Colegio Nacional SAN JOSE Chiclayo                                                         1962  1966   *3.-FORMACION SUPERIOR* Ø *UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL PEDRO RUIZ GALLO.* *Grado de*Bachiller  de la especialidad de Ciencias Agrícolas. 1971Ø *UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL PEDRO RUIZ GALLO.* *Título Profesional de INGENIERO AGRÓNOMO. 1972**4.-** EXPERIENCIA LABORAL*Ø  *1973:* Asistente Técnico  de la Oficina Agraria de Huamachuco. Zona Agraria III  Ministerio de Agricultura. Agosto de 1973 a Enero 1975.Ø  *1975:* Especialista de la Agencia Agraria de Santiago de Chuco. Zona Agraria III  Ministerio de Agricultura. Febrero de 1975 a Julio 1975.Ø  *1976:* Administrador de Campo en la Cooperativa Agraria La Viña Ltda. 173. Jayanca  Lambayeque. Enero 1976 a Abril de 1977.Ø  *1982:* Coordinador de la Organización Nacional Agraria (ONA), para el departamento de La Libertad. Febrero de 1982 a Enero de 1986.Ø  *1986:* Coordinador de la Organización Departamental Agraria de La Libertad. Promoción del Comité de Productores Agrarios. Febrero de 1986 a Abril de 1989.Ø  *1989:* Administrador, Asistente Técnico y Comercial de la Organización Departamental Agraria de La Libertad. Coordinador del Proyecto de Transferencia de Tecnología TTA  AID. Mayo de 1989 a Mayo de 2004. Ø  *1993:* Gerente y Asistente Técnico del Comité Departamental de Maíz y Sorgo de La Libertad, con sede en Trujillo. Agosto de 1993 a Diciembre de 2003.Ø  *2005:* Extensionista del Proyecto Tecnificación del Cultivo de Maíz en el Departamento de Lambayeque e Implementación de parcelas demostrativas con riego tecnificado. Gobierno Regional de Lambayeque. Chiclayo Junio del 2005 hasta 31 de Octubre 2006.Ø  *2005:* Coordinador Provincial del Proyecto Tecnificación del Cultivo de Maíz en el Departamento de Lambayeque e Implementación de parcelas demostrativas con riego tecnificado. Gobierno Regional de Lambayeque. Chiclayo Junio del 2005 hasta 31 de Octubre 2006.Ø * 2007:* Extensionista y Asistente Técnico del Proyecto Reconversión del Agro. *Cultivo del Algodonero en la Costa Norte,* con sede en la Estación Experimental de Vista Florida. Chiclayo. Desde Diciembre 2006 hasta Julio 2007.Ø *2008:* Supervisor del Proyecto Desarrollo de Capacidades para mejorar el acceso al Mercado de los Pequeños Productores Agrícolas del Distrito de Inkawasi. Dirección Regional de Agricultura de Lambayeque. Desde Agosto a Diciembre de 2008.Ø *2009:* Operador de Crédito de AGROBANCO, en la Región Lambayeque. Enero  Mayo de 2009.Ø *2009:* Autoridad en Semillas del Instituto Nacional de Innovación Agraria  INIA, Estación Experimental Vista Florida. Chiclayo, Junio a Noviembre del 2009. Ø *2010:* Asistente Técnico Comercial de la Empresa NOVA SEEDS S.A.C., en la promoción de semillas. Lambayeque.*5.- EVENTOS Y CAPACITACIONES:* Ø *1971:* III Reunión Anual Sociedad Peruana de Horticultura. Lima, Noviembre de 1971.Ø *1971:* Curso electivo de Reforma Agraria. Universidad Nacional Pedro Ruiz Gallo. Lambayeque, Octubre de 1971Ø *1972:* Curso Electivo de Extensión Agrícola. Universidad Nacional Pedro Ruiz Gallo. Lambayeque, Mayo 1972.Ø *1972:* XX Congreso Anual de la Sociedad Americana de Ciencias Hortícolas Región Tropical. Lima, Agosto de 1972.Ø *1972:* Curso Intermedio de Cooperativismo. Chiclayo, Noviembre de 1972.Ø *1973:* Convención Regional de Filosofía y Metodología Cooperativa. Chiclayo, Marzo de 1973.Ø *1982:* Jornada Agronómica de Trigo. Comité de Productores de Trigo y Cebada. Santiago de Chuco, Octubre de 1982.Ø *1983:* II Jornada Agronómica de Arroz. Comité de Productores de Arroz del Valle Santa y Lacramarca. Chimbote, Septiembre 1983.Ø *1985:* I Cursillo de Maíz Amarillo Duro. Comité de Productores de Maíz y Sorgo de los Valles Virú y  Chao. Virú, Julio de 1985.Ø *1985:* II Cursillo de Maíz Amarillo Duro. Comité de Productores de Maíz y Sorgo del Valle Chicama. Ascope, Septiembre de 1985.Ø *1985:* II Symposium Nacional de Maíz. Universidad Agraria de La Molina. Lima, Noviembre de 1985.Ø *1985:* III Congreso Nacional de Productores de Arroz. Comité Nacional de Productores de Arroz. Chiclayo, Diciembre 1985.Ø *1987:* Congreso Estatutario del Comité Nacional de Productores de Maíz y Sorgo. Trujillo, Mayo de 1987.Ø *1988:* IV Jornada Agronómica de Arroz. Comité Productores de Arroz del Valle del Santa y Lacramarca. Chimbote, Marzo de 1988.Ø *1988:* Seminario Taller Nacional Tecnológico de Producción de Espárragos. Comité Nacional de Productores de Espárragos. Trujillo, Julio de 1988.Ø *1989:* I Convención Departamental de Juntas de Usuarios de La Libertad. Trujillo, Febrero de 1989.Ø *1989:* Seminario Taller Capacitación Dirigencia Agraria. Organización Nacional Agraria. Trujillo, Julio de 1989.Ø *1989:* II Forum Fondo de Inversiones y Crédito de los Productores Agropecuarios. Organización Nacional Agraria. Lima, Setiembre de 1989.Ø *1990:* Curso Integral de Gerencia Agraria. Instituto Peruano de Administración de Empresas. IPAE. Trujillo, Febrero 1990.Ø *1990:* Seminario de Comercialización de Espárragos. Comité Nacional de Productores de espárragos. Trujillo, Mayo de 1990Ø *1994:* III Congreso Nacional de Productores de Maíz y Sorgo. Comité Nacional de Productores de Maíz y Sorgo. Trujillo, Enero de 1994.Ø *1994:* Elaboración de Proyectos de Inversión de Pequeña Escala. COFIDE. Chiclayo, Febrero de 1994.Ø *1994:* I Convención Nacional del Agro Peruano. CONVEAGRO. Lima, Julio de 1994.Ø *1994:* Forum Medio Ambiente y Propuesta de la Nueva Ley Forestal y de Fauna Silvestre. INRENA. Trujillo, Octubre de 1994.Ø *1994:* Capacitación Intensiva en crédito agrícola al sector empresarial. COFIDE. Trujillo, Noviembre de 1994.Ø *1997:* Cursillo sobre Tecnología para la producción de semillas. Comité Nacional de Productores de Maíz y Sorgo. Trujillo, Abril de 1997.Ø *1997:* Producción de Maíz Pinte INIA. Comité Departamental de Productores de Maíz y Sorgo de La Libertad. Trujillo, Noviembre de 1997.Ø *1998:* El Desarrollo agropecuario Post-Fenómeno de El Niño en la Región de La Libertad. Región Agraria de La Libertad. Trujillo, Mayo de 1998.Ø *1999:* I Reunión Taller Regional del Sistema Nacional de Investigación y Transferencia Tecnológica Agraria en La Libertad. INIA. Trujillo, Marzo de 1999.Ø *2001:* Producción Agraria y Comercialización. Dirección Regional Agraria de La Libertad. Ascope, Abril del 2001.Ø *2002:* Congreso Nacional de Productores de Maíz. Asociación Nacional de Productores de Maíz y sorgo. Trujillo, Enero del 2002.Ø *2002:* Conversatorio Nacional de Maíz Amarillo Duro. Asociación de Promoción Agraria. ASPA. Lima, Mayo del 2002.Ø *2002:* Manejo Integrado del Cultivo del Algodonero. Instituto de Desarrollo Agrario de Lambayeque. IDAL y la Universidad Nacional Pedro Ruiz Gallo. Chiclayo, Noviembre de 2002.Ø *2003:* Curso Internacional Manejo de Cultivos en Suelos Salinos. Instituto de Desarrollo Agrario de Lambayeque. IDAL e Instituto de la Potasa y el Fósforo. INPOFOS. Chiclayo, Febrero 2003.Ø *2003:* I Convención Regional del Agro de La Libertad. Trujillo, Setiembre 2003Ø *2004:* XX Reunión Latinoamericana de Maíz. Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina. Lima Octubre del 2004Ø *2004:* Buenas Prácticas Agronómicas para el Cultivo del Algodonero en Lambayeque. Instituto de Desarrollo Agrario de Lambayeque. IDAL. Chiclayo, Noviembre de 2004.Ø *2005:* Manejo Técnico del Cultivo del Maíz Amarillo Duro. Dirección Regional de Agricultura de Lambayeque. Chiclayo Junio  Agosto 2005Ø *2005:* Curso: Análisis e Interpretación de Resultados de Experimentos Agronómicos en Maíz Amarillo Duro. Estación Experimental Vista Florida. Chiclayo, Diciembre de 2005*.*Ø *2007:* Manejo Integrado del Cultivo de la Vid. Estación Experimental Vista Florida. Chiclayo Marzo de 2007.Ø *2007:* III Curso Internacional de Producción de Semillas. Dirección General de Promoción Agraria. Chiclayo, Abril 2007.Ø *2007:* Evaluador de Plagas, Enemigos Naturales y uso de Controladores Biológicos en el Cultivo del Algodonero. Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria. SENASA PERÚ. Chiclayo, Octubre 2006 a Abril 2007.Ø *2007:* Seminario Internacional del Cultivo de Maíz. Estación Experimental Vista Florida INIA. Chiclayo, Julio del 2007.Ø *2007:* Curso Cultivo del Algodonero. Estación Experimental Vista Florida INIA. Chiclayo, Noviembre del 2007.Ø *2009:* Curso Nuevas Tecnologías de Manejo en el Cultivo de Maíz Amarillo Duro. Estación Experimental Vista Florida INIA. Chiclayo, Marzo del 2009.Ø *2009:* Taller Regional Implementación de la Autoridad en Semillas. Estación Experimental Vista Florida INIA. Chiclayo, Mayo del 2009.*6.- ENCARGOS Y DISTINCIONES:*Ø   Representante del Ministerio de Agricultura, ante el Tribunal Provincial contra la Adulteración, Acaparamiento y Especulación en la Provincia de Santiago de Chuco.Ø Jefe de Seguridad de la Agencia Agraria de Santiago de Chuco.Ø Distinción de la Revista Agro Noticias por contribución al desarrollo agrario en el área de promoción.Ø Padrón Regional de Asistencia Técnica Privada del Ministerio de Agricultura. Unidad Agraria de La Libertad.Ø Reconocimiento por 25 años de Ejercicio Profesional. Colegio de Ingenieros del Perú. Consejo Departamental de Lambayeque.Temas similares: ingeniero o tecnico en Hidroponia C.v. David bances callao - agronomo unprg - lambayeque Ingeniero Agrónomo - Oferta Laboral Jorge Luis Ramos Villavicencio : Ing. Agrónomo U.N.P.R.G.  (CURRICULUM VITAE)

----------

